# Enough exits? Fire sprinklers??



## cda (Apr 11, 2015)

320,000 square feet

17 miles of corridors

underground

Anyone been there????

http://www.louisvillemegacavern.com

http://www.louisvillemegacavern.com/attractions/6/mega-underground-bike-park


----------



## RJJ (Apr 12, 2015)

no not yet


----------

